# 1st Firearm



## Ooook (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello community, I'm looking to make my first firearm purchase and for a variety of reasons have settled on a 9mm. The weapon would be used for home protection and range shooting. Since I don't know how often I will end up doing the later I don't want to spend a ton. Having checked out my local gun shop the following (used) models fit in my budget.

STAR 31 PK
TAURUS PT92 AF
GLOCK 17 
TAURUS PT92 AFS
SIG SAUER P239
SIG SAUER P250
SMITH & WESSON M&P 9
KASSNER MBK-9HP
ASTRA A90

Now I know this will come down mostly to personal preference, but should any of those be immediately removed from the list for one reason or another? Of those that remain are any a clear 'winner' without it being a Coke vs Pepsi argument?

Thanks!


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Ooook said:


> Hello community, I'm looking to make my first firearm purchase and for a variety of reasons have settled on a 9mm. The weapon would be used for home protection and range shooting. Since I don't know how often I will end up doing the later I don't want to spend a ton. Having checked out my local gun shop the following (used) models fit in my budget. STAR 31 PK TAURUS PT92 AF GLOCK 17 TAURUS PT92 AFS SIG SAUER P239 SIG SAUER P250 SMITH & WESSON M&P 9 KASSNER MBK-9HP ASTRA A90
> Now I know this will come down mostly to personal preference, but should any of those be immediately removed from the list for one reason or another? Of those that remain are any a clear 'winner' without it being a Coke vs Pepsi argument? Thanks!


You can pick up a *new* Ruger LCP (380 caliber) for $299, LC9 (9MM) for $349, SR9/SR9C/SR40/SR40C for around $400.

Just some food for thought.

Don <><


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

The only three I would consider buying from that list would be the Glock, S&W and the P239.

However, two 9s not on your list that most definitely should be are the CZ 75B and the CZ 75 SP-01. The all-steel frames make these two guns real soft shooters. These two beauties sport some of the best pistol ergonomics this side of a government 1911.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

My first handgun was a Glock 19. Perfect size, perfect gun, best bang for your buck in my opinion. I will keep it until I pass it down.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I say the Glock or the Smith&Wesson. my reasoning is the the bore axis of the others seems higher than the 2 I would choose from. and as far as the Taurus pistols if I were to choose that style I would prefer to go Beretta


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Glock 17, or, if you prefer a slightly smaller weapon, the Glock 19.


----------



## beejabbers (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a family of M&P's and love them all. The 9mm is an excellent choice for a starter pistol, less recoil and reasonably priced and easy to find ammo. Find a local range and ask for help with proper and safe shooting. The more you shoot the more confident you will be if you ever have to use you pistol for defense. Good luck with your first pistol.


----------



## Ooook (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone, with the little I know I had it mostly narrowed down to the Glock, Sigs, and Smith & Wesson, but being the furthest thing from an expert I figured I would ask around. I'm planning to hit up the local range this weekend and try a few out.

Regarding New vs Used - thoughts? Certainly it's nice to have something new, but is there anything I should worry about purchasing a used handgun? The idea of paying 100 or so less for the 'same' thing is appealing.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't let the "appealing" get in the way of a purchase........unless you know what your looking at, purchasing a used firearm can be tricky....there is nothing wrong with purchasing used, but it must be from a trusted source, if you do not have the knowledge........I would skip Star, Taurus, Astra.......purchase a trusted firearm, Beretta, Ruger, S&W etc., and I think in the long run, you will have more enjoyment, and less headaches.......If you want to keep it under $400, I would look at a Ruger SR9, Beretta 92, Springfield, S&W etc. More proven firearms. IMHO.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Easy_CZ said:


> The only three I would consider buying would be the Glock, S&W and the P239.


totally agree


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

What hideit said.


----------



## Ooook (Sep 25, 2012)

On a related note I received this feedback from a friends husband who is an officer...



> If you are looking more for home defense then you should get a shotgun (Remington 870). They are less expensive than hand guns and better for home defense. You are more likely to hit the bad guy and if you miss, the rounds wont go through the walls and harm anyone else.


Looking for some thoughts on this... While this makes perfect sense to me can you take a shotgun to a range? While the 1st reason for purchasing a firearm is home defense I would like to be able to go shoot without having to move to the ghetto:smt082


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

The range I go to allows shotguns, but on the shotgun range....not the pistol or rifle range........so, as far as shooting closer distances at a target, No....... As far as rounds not going through walls, or harming anyone else.............I would like to see someone, using and firing a shotgun, in their residence, to protect themselves....and not do any damage....... At the least, you will have smoke, which will imbed in the carpet/ and or furniture, and we all know what burnt powder smells like....not to forget what it will do to a/walls, or windows, or tv's etc. It can go through walls, and harm someone else...not every time, but it can happen...Personally, I would rather have a couple of bullet holes, IF, I miss, than a spray or two from a shotgun. I guess I would have to bear the burden of where the misses go. Plus, swinging around a shotgun, in the dark, in close quarters, well, I'll stick with a handgun.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Ooook said:


> Regarding New vs Used - thoughts? Certainly it's nice to have something new, but is there anything I should worry about purchasing a used handgun? The idea of paying 100 or so less for the 'same' thing is appealing.


My advice is stay away from used if you are a new to shooting unless you can bring someone along who knows the specific guns you are looking at. The gun could have been abused by poor maintenance. The previous owner could have been a reloader who like super hot loads. The previous owner could have been a budding "gunsmith" who used it for practice. Point is, you don't know the whole history. Too many things could be wrong with the gun beneath the surface and you won't know what to look for. And depending in the manufacturer and the warranty, you may be responsible for the fix.

Let me tell you a little story about a used gun purchase. A guy who has been shooting for years decided he wanted a 1911. Looks around the local shops and finds a used gun that fit the budget and he figured he could save a few bucks over a new one. Shop says the gun is in great condition and it _appears_ to be. Guy buys the gun. He gets the gun home and finds the grip safety is disabled. Brings it back to the shop, they send it out for repair, and he gets the gun back two weeks later. Guy then takes the gun to the range. Fires about 200 rounds through it and the thumb safety would not engage and the slide will not go into battery properly. Brings the gun back again, returns it, orders a _new, _different brand 1911. Weeks were wasted and there was a lot of frustration. And it all could have been avoided if he brought someone along who knew about 1911's or bought new from the start with advice on things to look because even though he is _generally _experienced, the 1911 is a platform he has limited knowledge on.

And yes, the guy was me.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

A shotgun is 1/cheaper and easier to hit with and takes less time to learn the minimum basics of use 2/will make a mess of the room it is fired in, that is their nature, your full shot load hits the intruder you have a mess, half the load hits and you have a mess, you miss you still have a mess 3/it will penetrate interior walls in most homes and apartments but to a lesser degree than most handguns so the chances of hitting someone you didn't intend to in another room are lessened. Pistols, rifles, and shotguns all have a place in home defense, all come with good and bad attributes, You are working at becoming informed so when you feel you have enough information you will have to decide what it is that will work best for you. But whatever you choice for your hone defense you need to get training on how to use it(shoot & maintain it) as well as how best to use it in defense of your home and family.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

another option for a good 9mm good price is the stoeger cougar.... basically a beretta... beretta machinery made in turkey.... by the stoeger co. that is owned by berretta... one of the best shooting guns i have... feels great in the hand.. a lot like the beretta m9... i paid around $400 for this one.. ive seen the blue for less than $400


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

There is a reason why professionals that have the time to prepare for CQB situations use some sort of long gun. Carrying concealed in public aside, there are very few situations where a handgun is better than the _right_ long gun. Also, there are many facts about wall penetration that most people aren't aware of. For example, 12 guage buckshot penetrates more layers of drywall than a .223 rifle round. M4's with short barrells and collapsable stocks are very manageable in tight quarters. If you are commited to a handgun then ignore this post. If you're considering long guns also, you really need to do more research before deciding on a type of firearm. In my opinion, ideally you would want to end up with at least a handgun, a shotgun and an assault rifle. Then you know your covered. Good luck and let us know what you end up with.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I have researched shotguns extensively
if you want a shotgun for HD then get a mossberg - $300 to #340
yes you can shoot it at the range
the industry was pushing 410 for HD for years then when sales went down they started pushing the 20 and the 12
to limit over penetration thru the walls look at the loads below
for 410 - get fed personnel defense 000 buck with 5 pellets - 
for 20 guage - get remmington 2 3/4" with #3 buck with 20 pellets, or federal personnel defense 2 3/4" #4 buck with 24 pellets
for 12 guage get the #4 buck
the 20 guage is 75% of the power of a 12 guage with 50% of the recoil
the shotgun is SO VERY VERSITILE


----------



## Jrags (Jul 15, 2012)

Out of your choices I like the Glock 17. Give the Glock 19 a look too.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, from your list I would go with the Glock or the Smith & Wesson M&P. You might want to consider some of the offerings from Beretta too.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I also have a family of M&P's and love them. The S&W M&P 9mm is an excellent choice for a first handgun, less recoil and ammunition is easy to find. Find a local range that offers a handgun class that includes range time. The more you shoot the more confident you will become with what ever handgun you select. I would also suggest that you try shooting as many of the handguns that you are looking at before you make a your decision.


----------

